# Mowing Gear/Clothes



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

Since it seems like the dead heat of summer here in Texas already, I was wondering what everyone wears to stay as cool as possible while they are out mowing in this heat? I am struggling to find a good balance as I have tried everything including Under Armour Heat Gear to stay cooler but still find myself getting dehydrated rather quickly. I think it may be because I need to wear long sleeves as I am slightly allergic to grass ( :roll: I know right?) so the doctor recommended me to cover as much skin while mowing as possible. I see landscapers out there in long sleeves all the time, does anyone know what kind of shirts they are using?

Anyways it got me thinking to see what other gear you guys wear and find comfortable in heat? Looking for suggestions on hats, gloves, clothes, etc.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I wear those Mission gaiters and hats but they are not that good after few minutes of usage.

I just gave up and for few years now, I go to my garden hose and rinse my head with cold water and jump on to my rider. Repeat cycle every 15 minutes. My neighbors think that I'm crazy but it brings a huge relief.

Also there is nothing more annoying than hearing my neighbors splashing water from their swimming pools while I'm frying on the other side (I'm so jealous )


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

effektz said:


> Since it seems like the dead heat of summer here in Texas already, I was wondering what everyone wears to stay as cool as possible while they are out mowing in this heat? I am struggling to find a good balance as I have tried everything including Under Armour Heat Gear to stay cooler but still find myself getting dehydrated rather quickly. I think it may be because I need to wear long sleeves as I am slightly allergic to grass ( :roll: I know right?) so the doctor recommended me to cover as much skin while mowing as possible. I see landscapers out there in long sleeves all the time, does anyone know what kind of shirts they are using?
> 
> Anyways it got me thinking to see what other gear you guys wear and find comfortable in heat? Looking for suggestions on hats, gloves, clothes, etc.


@effektz 
I use dry fit long sleeve style shirts (it is a off brand one from Sam's club), a neck gaiter that has been wet in cold water and a big straw hat. I am still hot but I am not burning up from the sun. The goal is to try and keep the sun off your skin. Also try to wear lighter colors.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> I wear those Mission gaiters and hats but they are not that good after few minutes of usage.
> 
> I just gave up and for few years now, I go to my garden hose and rinse my head with cold water and jump on to my rider. Repeat cycle every 15 minutes. My neighbors think that I'm crazy but it brings a huge relief.
> 
> Also there is nothing more annoying than hearing my neighbors splashing water from their swimming pools while I'm frying on the other side (I'm so jealous )


I would expand on crazy and get a 5 gallon tank with an appropriately sized pump and a misting kit from Amazon. Call it the Mister Mower HRS. The looks from the neighbors would be worth it.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Reel Low Dad said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > I wear those Mission gaiters and hats but they are not that good after few minutes of usage.
> ...


Sounds like y'all need a race car cool suite set up.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

effektz said:


> Since it seems like the dead heat of summer here in Texas already, I was wondering what everyone wears to stay as cool as
> 
> Anyways it got me thinking to see what other gear you guys wear and find comfortable in heat? Looking for suggestions on hats, gloves, clothes, etc.


For shirts, I use Columbia Omni Freeze long sleeve shirts. I have about six of them and they're my goto work shirt in the sun.

For hats, I have two Columbia Bora Bora II.

I don't wear a lot of Columbia clothes in general. I am more of a North Face kind of guy for my cold weather gear. However, those two items work really well for me in the summer heat.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

@TulsaFan totally off topic. Have you ever been to Tulsa Tough?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

UV Skinz and Under Armour. I call it Lawnderwear.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Stoked33 said:


> @TulsaFan totally off topic. Have you ever been to Tulsa Tough?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

effektz said:


> Since it seems like the dead heat of summer here in Texas already, I was wondering what everyone wears to stay as cool as possible while they are out mowing in this heat? I am struggling to find a good balance as I have tried everything including Under Armour Heat Gear to stay cooler but still find myself getting dehydrated rather quickly. I think it may be because I need to wear long sleeves as I am slightly allergic to grass ( :roll: I know right?) so the doctor recommended me to cover as much skin while mowing as possible. I see landscapers out there in long sleeves all the time, does anyone know what kind of shirts they are using?
> 
> Anyways it got me thinking to see what other gear you guys wear and find comfortable in heat? Looking for suggestions on hats, gloves, clothes, etc.


I always just go with a ball cap, t-shirt, jeans and work boots. Its not the coolest outfit in the world but sometimes safety is more important than comfort. If I used a rider, I would maybe consider shorts instead of jeans and tennis shoes instead of work boots but then I would still have to change clothes for when I do my trimming, so probably not. I personally would never mow or trim in anything like shorts or shoes that arent leather.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

For me nothing fancy, just a wet towel draped around the back of the neck seems to work just fine.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For me it's pretty basic as I wear old Under Armour t-shirts that I have from when I was in the Army and Under Armour shorts and a pair of old socks that I have just for working outside. I find that it doesn't really make a difference what you wear outside, especially when it's hot and humid as you are going to sweat regardless, I just like the Under Armour stuff as it seems to dry fairly quickly.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Same here. I dont play basketball but I like the shorts, they are light and have pockets for my phone. Regular t-shirt and an old pair of shoes. I keep the guard on my trimmer so my legs have a chance to survive. I wear hearing and eye protection, thats about the limit of my protective gear. It's going to be hot so I get out and sweat for a while and get it done.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Believe it or not, having more coverage keeps you cooler since the sun is not beating directly on your skin. You can get 100% poly long sleeve, DRI-FIT, moisture wicking type, like those landscapers/baseball league tees from amazon for $10-15.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Sort of off-topic.
Is there a recommended cellphone holster that you can strap on your thigh?

I'm thinking on something like this so I can check for messages while I'm on my rider. I really feel the need for this as sometimes I take "work breaks" to mow :mrgreen:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Columbia Sportwear has long-sleeve shirts that are UPF50 and are thin and breathable.
I just bought two of the button down type, and I like those better than the pullovers because they're vented in the back. Plus, you can leave a button or two undone in the front for more air circulation.

For a hat, I am totally satisfied and highly recommend the Latitude Hat from a company called Sunday Afternoon. It is ridiculously light weight and breathable. What I really like about it is the super wide brim all around. I get no sun on face or neck.
Washable, too.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Columbia "boonie style" hat, cut off t-shirt, gym shorts, and flip flops or crocks


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Bombers said:


> Believe it or not, having more coverage keeps you cooler since the sun is not beating directly on your skin. You can get 100% poly long sleeve, DRI-FIT, moisture wicking type, like those landscapers/baseball league tees from amazon for $10-15.


Couldnt agree more. Used to go bare minimum (even shirtless in dead of summer) and this year I began wearing Columbia/Huk longsleeve and fishing pants (from Magellan) and am 100% more cooler than previously. Also highly recommend a wet Buff around neck. Great for cooling and able to use as sweat rag.

BRING ON THE HEAT


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> Sort of off-topic.
> Is there a recommended cellphone holster that you can strap on your thigh?


You will have to show off your garter belt tan line at the end of the summer! :lol:


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> Columbia "boonie style" hat, cut off t-shirt, gym shorts, and flip flops or crocks


Tell me you didn't cut off that t-shirt into a halter top? :lol:


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of off-topic.
> ...


Time to switch legs 🤣


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> > Columbia "boonie style" hat, cut off t-shirt, gym shorts, and flip flops or crocks
> ...


lol I had the same image


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Tightee whitees and a bandana.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

For whacking weeds with my string trimmer, I wear long jersey pants made by Reebok (like sweat pants with elastic waist band and draw string) but made out of jersey cloth like a tee shirt. Long sleeve camo T-shirts to keep the debris from cutting my arms or skin. Stihl hard hat with face shield. I get hot as Hades doing that, but it stops mosquitoes, and keeps me from bleeding....

I lay a terry cloth towel on my head, and hold it in place with a rolled up bandanna, under the hard hat, or under a baseball cap if I am mowing. Ear muffs to protect my hearing, and eye protection.

For mowing and edging, I wear regular T-shirts, either Hanes or Fruit of the Loom, and use sunscreen on my arms and neck. I let my calves and shins get sun. I wear gloves to protect my hands, always.

I take frequent breaks to change out the sweaty towel and bandannas, and change T-shirts to dry clothing. I also sit in the shade with a high velocity fan to get my body temperature down while I drink Gatorade or ice water. I just pile up the sweaty clothes on the garage floor, and then I take them inside and throw them in the shower. I rinse the dirt and grass off when I take a shower.

It is going to be hot. Nothing you can do except cool off often, and change into some dry clothes.

Use a fan to dry your skin, and a cold drink to cool your core. Take frequent breaks to cool back off.

I remember something that Randall "Tex" Cobb, the heavyweight boxer, used to say. "Getting in a fight is like eating hot food - after the first bite, you don't feel a thing until it is all over." Concept....


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> Sort of off-topic.
> Is there a recommended cellphone holster that you can strap on your thigh?
> 
> I'm thinking on something like this so I can check for messages while I'm on my rider. I really feel the need for this as sometimes I take "work breaks" to mow :mrgreen:


Apple Watch is clutch


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> For whacking weeds with my string trimmer, I wear long jersey pants made by Reebok (like sweat pants with elastic waist band and draw string) but made out of jersey cloth like a tee shirt. Long sleeve camo T-shirts to keep the debris from cutting my arms or skin. Stihl hard hat with face shield. I get hot as Hades doing that, but it stops mosquitoes, and keeps me from bleeding....
> 
> I lay a terry cloth towel on my head, and hold it in place with a rolled up bandanna, under the hard hat, or under a baseball cap if I am mowing. Ear muffs to protect my hearing, and eye protection.
> 
> ...


  Lol, Gees! That sounds rough.
Please try sweat wicking T's. It took a lot of convincing to get my dad to finally wear them and now that's all he will wear.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> Sort of off-topic.
> Is there a recommended cellphone holster that you can strap on your thigh?
> 
> I'm thinking on something like this so I can check for messages while I'm on my rider. I really feel the need for this as sometimes I take "work breaks" to mow :mrgreen:


Check aviation websites/forums. Pilots use these all the time.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

As for keeping cool while riding: freeze half full water bottles. When you're going to be riding around you can fill them with water then stick them between your legs. Yes, it's a bit uncomfortable, but your arteries run right through your groin and cooling that area can help keep your core cooler. Can't really use this method while walking though. But if you take breaks, it can help while sitting.

A loooong time ago, of the southern D1 universities was working on a way to quickly cool off athletes. They were focusing on a gel, that didn't stick to the skin. It was kept in a container and athletes would stick their hands in it to cool off. It didn't freeze hands but it did cool body temps.


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

I try to go full on Dad when mowing.

Shirt: Columbia Bahama II Short Sleeve. https://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Bahama-Sleeve-X-Large-Collegiate/dp/B01MYNB9W6/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=Columbia%2BMen%27s%2BPFG%2BBahama%2BII%2BShort%2BSleeve%2BShirt&qid=1624458326&sr=8-5&th=1
Shorts: Tommy Bahama shorts.
Shoes: New Balance shoes.
Hat: Columbia Bora Bora Booney Hat, with drawstring cut off. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058YU2DS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

DeepC said:


> Please try sweat wicking T's. It took a lot of convincing to get my dad to finally wear them and now that's all he will wear.


I actually have PlayDry golf clothes I could wear, but those are way too nice for lawn work.

But thanks for your post - because of it, I went to my closet, and I found a bunch of my old white 100% cotton tee shirts that I used to wear under my dress shirts back in the day.

Now I am rocking my white tee shirts out in the yard. I'm such a fashion trend setter. :bd: :lol: :crazy:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> my old white 100% cotton tee shirts


That's still not "sweat wicking" material boss. Sweat wicking is typically polyester. It helps, It's not an air conditioner but it's a plus.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

DeepC said:


> That's still not "sweat wicking" material boss. Sweat wicking is typically polyester. It helps, It's not an air conditioner but it's a plus.


I will have to look at trying to get some sweat wicking shirts and shorts on sale.

I have a lot of cotton T-shirts and shorts that are basically garage-wear.

I'll use those for now, but I'll see if I can find some decent deals and up my lawn wardrobe game....

"Hey, ladies!" :gum:


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

thebmrust said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of off-topic.
> ...


That's cool. I want to look like a pilot when I'm mowing. Trust me, sometimes I handle some crazy G forces.


----------

